# New To Digging, The Collection Starts



## jk666 (Jul 17, 2016)

Some of the results from three local (Westchester County NY) digs. Running out of room on the deck railing and the rest of the family thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## PibbleMama (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice finds! Hubby and the kids are in on it with me, parents think I'm nuts too. We have totes full after just 3 weekends of digging. It's like a treasure hunt.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks like fun, tell them its like going to the gym but free and way more fun.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 18, 2016)

your going to have a lot less room then you think if you keep digging this type of bottle . there's still tons of 1920s and 30s trash out there . very little is yet considered collectible . in the end you may have to rebury most of it.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 18, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> your going to have a lot less room then you think if you keep digging this type of bottle . there's still tons of 1920s and 30s trash out there . very little is yet considered collectible . in the end you may have to rebury most of it.


I dunno, there might be some keepers in there, I can't tell from this distance. For now find a place to store the ones you are not so fond of and keep the rest out to enjoy. I agree with sunrunner, older is better as far as collectible bottles are concerned. Learn how to date bottles, we'll help, do some research and find older stuff if possible. But mainly, enjoy the hunt.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 18, 2016)

what IS valuable from dumps of that era, 20 30s are deco soda bottles and painted label sodas, go to the soda forums and you will see all types of good valuable sodas from the 20 30s.........keep on digging you can always recycle the ones you don't want......Andy


----------



## jk666 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm aware that they aren't worth much, that doesn't take away from the fun for me. I can always sell them for $1 apiece at a tag sale.


----------



## jk666 (Aug 19, 2016)

Today's finds.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome to a great hobby!  You find things like that McKessons complete, and you'll be doing just fine.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2016)

I like that El-Bart Dry Gin, that would have been a good one if it was whole.  Looks like you're getting into a good era there.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2016)

The Ed Pinaud perfume bottle and the El bart gin are turn of the century, so there could be some really good bottles in that dump, I would dig some more and see what turns up.....Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 20, 2016)

the bottles in your last set o photo's look good . the EL-Bart's is a machine made bottle , and the Ed Pinaud is a good one also.


----------



## jk666 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sadly the El Bart and McKesson are broken, but the Ed Pinaud is whole. I'm literally only scratching the surface here. As the land is a forested town park I'll need to get permission to actually put a shovel in the ground. If the surface is 1900-1920, one can only imagine what's a few feet down.

I have good contacts with our town's historical society who have done a few digs to gather information. They tell me that the best way to get permission is to contact theirs and ask if it would be of help to dig in an effort to tell them something new. What are the keywords to use when trying to convince local officials to let us dig? We can offer the same team that handled this dig.

http://episcopalcemetery.blogspot.com/2014/11/field-day-13.html

Yesterday I noticed a (modern) fenced off area that I assumed was a cell tower. Upon closer inspection I saw that it's closing off an old foundation. My guess is that it's a cistern or well since it's on a high point.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2016)

I would think the Keyword to use is you will Donate some Artifacts found to the historical society or their museum if they have one. LEON.


----------



## jk666 (Sep 2, 2016)

More finds today. Any idea what the large bottle top would have held when complete or how big it was? The Halitosine dates to 1934 when the brand started. There's a lot of 1900-1930 bottles in this dump that keeps on giving. The Lion logo is from a Lion Brewery of New York City that went out of business in 1943. The bottle is broken, but can be used to date the dump at least.







.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 5, 2016)

The really large bottle looks like it was either a carboy for wine, or a bottle used to hold some sort of chemical in a laboratory.  I'm not really sure which.  I'm leaning more towards carboy.


----------

